# sh4ldr folder??



## nanodesu

so i noticed this folder pop up in my C: drive. looking inside it has a few files, initrd.gz, shldr, shldr.mbr, and vmlinuz. ive learned that this is a folder for spy hunter.. but.. ive heard spy hunter is malicious (thanks to my boyfriend for telling me to download it.. i just use it to scan since it hasnt picked up anything.) so im not sure if this folder is safe. in fact i don't even know if spy hunter is safe.
i'm mainly worried because i was.. Borrowing.. some software illegally. i have removed all the software that i downloaded. 
sometimes i hear my computer turn on by itself in the middle of the night. it's a laptop, when im asleep i keep it closed, but i can hear it make a ding noise sometimes and the screen light up while its closed. maybe im just paranoid but i dont think thats normal.


----------

